

Notifications, indicators and alerts (in Ubuntu) - alexkay
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/253

======
stcredzero
This seems to be more of the "distraction culture" of recent times. Everything
seems to want to let you know. I'd rather be able to easily ask it to let me
know. The majority of time, I don't need to know more than I knew when I set
processes in motion in the first place.

That said, I like Mark's approach. But I'd like them to go one better in that
direction. Instead of just ephemeral, I'd rather that they not be there at
all, unless I ask something to "let me know when it happens."

------
petercooper
Want the same sort of effect on a Web page? Check out jGrowl:
<http://stanlemon.net/projects/jgrowl.html> \- it's a jQuery plugin I saw
recently that seems pretty slick.

